
DDD and co., part 5: Event sourcing - goloroden
https://www.thenativeweb.io/blog/2017-11-27-15-17-ddd-and-co-part-5-event-sourcing/
======
stabbles
It's funny how event sourcing is being reinvented.

On the backend it's called event sourcing, on the frontend it's called flux /
redux. Both have their own jargon.

~~~
goloroden
Yes, basically Flux / Redux are just implementations of the underlying pattern
(and yes, that's everything but new).

